# Visual Basic > Reporting >  [RESOLVED] Loading picture dynamically to the crystal report

## sanju4kk

Am saving picture file as picture itself in a folder and saving its path to a feild in a table. Now i want to load the picture to my crystal report. 

Pleaseeeee help me

----------


## ConfusedAgain

Select a Picture and put it on your report. Does not matter what the picture is.

Once you have that on your report 
Right Click and Select the Format Object
Select the Picture Tab
Click on X2 next to Graphic Location and here select the field that holds the details of the photo you need to load.


Refresh your report.

----------


## sanju4kk

I did that..but it showing the picture which is loaded at the first time

----------


## ConfusedAgain

How many records are there in the table you are selecting the path from and are you only selecting one record. What is that field showiing and is there a picture in that location.
Also check that the report has been refreshed.

----------


## sanju4kk

Am trying to load 3 diffrnt pictures to 3 diffrnt picture boxes. There is pictures on the path. I tried it with many times after refreshing and all but still the same problem

----------


## sanju4kk

in formula feild am simply puting 

```
{FOOT_TMP.IMG_SIGN1}
```

is here any problem the way am giving the formula?

----------


## ConfusedAgain

That looks fine what you need to check is what record is being displayed from that field. How many records are there in that table and if there is more than one how does it know which record to choose from.

----------


## sanju4kk

There are one row in the table and from three different feilds the data will be called by. Three formula will be like this

```
{FOOT_TMP.IMG_SIGN1}
{FOOT_TMP.IMG_SIGN2} 
{FOOT_TMP.IMG_SIGN3}
```

I will tell u exactly how am doing. 
Am inserting one picture to the page footer
right clicking on it and selecting format graphic
going to the Hyperlink tab
and clicking on the option "From file"
the text box below to that will be enabled and am clicking on the X+ button and adding the above feilds.
But after doing all these when am re-opening format graphic. In hyperlibk tab it still enabled the option "A web site on the internet" instead of "A file"..
i dnt knw what to do next...:-(

----------


## sanju4kk

The record in the table (on that particular field) is the following 


```
J:\sap\2\Sign.jpg
```

----------


## sanju4kk

Even after am directly copying the same link to the formula field (with and without double quotes)..its not displaying the picture

----------


## sanju4kk

am using crystal report 8.5.

----------


## ConfusedAgain

No you are trying to insert filepath into a Hyperlink that will not work.

Go back one step.

And do as I said before as copied below:

Once you have that on your report 
Right Click and Select the Format Object
Select the Picture Tab
Click on X2 next to Graphic Location and here select the field that holds the details of the photo you need to load.


Refresh your report. 

You should find that will work.
__________________

----------


## sanju4kk

Am right clicking in picture box and its coming "Format Graphic"
and when am going to "PIcture" tab, there is only one reset buttoon. No X2 or Graphic location. There is only the Left.Right,Top,Bottom and scaling options.

----------


## ConfusedAgain

Sorry Sanju,

I no longer have Crystal 8.5 installed and I can't remember how it worked on that.  It must be 10 years since I used Crystal 8.5. Is it possible to use a later version as Crystal themselves no longer support 8.5.

----------


## sanju4kk

I checked it with version 10 also. there also 4 tabs.(common,picture,border,hyperlink). There also in picture only reset button

----------


## sanju4kk

am checking the screen shots of format graphic in google. I can see the windows with Graphic location there. But here in my 8.5 and 10 version doesnt have that option. is there any way to disable/enable it?

----------


## sanju4kk

The solution is here..

----------


## nilesh16782

plz help me ..
i m using crystal report 9 and insert picture object -> select format graphic -> then select picture tab.. here 'graphic location ' option not showing.. 
here  is screeshot of graphic location.. this option is not showing in my crystal report 9.. 

why..? plz help me

----------


## heemanshubhalla

It is not working 


> Select a Picture and put it on your report. Does not matter what the picture is.
> 
> Once you have that on your report 
> Right Click and Select the Format Object
> Select the Picture Tab
> Click on X2 next to Graphic Location and here select the field that holds the details of the photo you need to load.
> 
> 
> Refresh your report.

----------


## jggtz

Post your Crystal Reports version
@ConfusedAgain solution is for CR version 11 or later
If your CR version is 10 or lower, did you try solution posted in post #17 ?

----------


## BEALO

> Post your Crystal Reports version
> @ConfusedAgain solution is for CR version 11 or later
> If your CR version is 10 or lower, did you try solution posted in post #17 ?


Buenas, yo tambien tengo ese mismo problema, me he descargado tu archivo en el post #17 pero me pide una contraseña. Cual seria?
muchas gracias, te agradezco si me puedes ayudar, llevo semanas buscando solución a poner imagenes dinamicas con crystal 8 o 8.5

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is an English language forum. Google Translate turns that into:




> Hello, I also have the same problem, I have downloaded your file in post #17 but it asks me for a password. What would?
> Thank you very much, I appreciate if you can help me, I've been weeks...


However, this thread is also nearly 10 years old, so you would likely be better off starting a new thread.

----------

